

VP of IT claims he unhashed 100% of all 16k employees' PWs - pzaich
http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/24637/vp-of-it-claims-he-unhashed-100-of-all-16k-employees-pws-is-he-lying-to-us

======
antidoh
Why are they using a password scheme that allows them to go through the
passwords quickly?

